# How to view system menu?



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Does anyone know how to get into the hidden system menu?

I am having trouble with my Tivo rebooting and wondered if there is a log which will tell me how often this is happening.

Thanks.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There is no hidden menu for you to view.


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

OK thanks.


----------

